# Jemima loves her harness!



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

When I got my babies from the pet shop I went a bit overboard with accessories and have just realised that I purchased a harness (2 rats, one harness - what was I thinking?). Anyway I though I would give it a go today and the results were great! Jemima pretty much jumped in the thing and said strap me in mummy! She loved being on it because she had so much freedom - she could just walk anywhere. Normally I don't let them go very far. Daisy didn't want anything to do with it and I didn't want to force her, she squiggled and squirmed so I didn't even get it on her. I will try again in a few days and perhaps if she sees Jemima enjoing it then she might like to try? Anyway, I think I will buy another one so that I can have both of them out at the same time. Currently I only take one out of the cage at a time because I don't want them to get away from me and all they want to do is explore - I just want them to be safe. This way I could take them outside and everything!

How many other people use a harness? I think it is a great idea (as long as the rat likes it).


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

The magic words (as long as the rat likes it)

So true. Some of mine do very well with harness & lead... a couple have protested.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw where did u get them from 

thats just what i need for mine 

Jess x


----------



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

I just got it from the local pet store - it's actually a guina pig harness. The brand name on the pack is 'Living World' and on the back it says 'made in China' so you can probably get them anywhere - I'm in Australia. It was pretty cheap, about $13 Australian dollars.

It needs to be comletly adjustable so that it fits their small bodies. This one is good but apparently it only comes in one colour 

I think any good pet supply shop should have some thing similar.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

o-my-goodness! that looks too cute! and she seems ok with it which is even better


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

AHHHG Cuteness overload!


----------



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

I went to the petshop this morning to get some turtle food and I picked up another harness - and they do come in other colours!!! So I now have a green one and a red one  

Jemima has had a walk around outside this afternoon and she enjoyed it - sniffing everything!!!

I will try to put the harness on Daisy in a few days. In the meantime I'll just get her out as normal and show her the leash, get her used to it.

My mum doesn't really like the idea of me having rats, I told her they were just like cats. Anyway I e-mailed her a copy of the top photo in the first post and wrote 'Doesn't she look cute?'. The reply that I got back was 'She does look pretty cute, less like a rat and more like a pet'. I just though I would share as I'm sure many of you have friends or family who don't understand the rat thing! She still hasn't seen then in real life, and unfortuentley won't whilst they are still little and fluffy and cute.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

What cute pictures, Jemima is a doll!  

I used to put a harness on my first rat. My current girls have a rat-proof free range room to explore to their hearts' content, so I've never tried a harness on them. 

I bet your mom will end up liking your ratties when she meets them...they are so hard to resist. :wink:


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

cool Idea!

might try it.

I was thinking about doing it like...2 weeks ago but I couldn't find the right sized harness!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to say one thing..........

She is SO cute!! I am happy she likes it and is happy runnning around and sniffing!!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

That's adorable! Maybe I should try one out on Artemis.


----------



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

When I got Daisy out this morning I let her sniff the red harness and have a look at it. She put her head through the loop, so I though I would try to get it on her again - she suiggled a bit, but she seemed happy enough for me to put it on her. 

I'm not sure if she was as comfortable with it as Jemima was, but she liked the running around and exploring part - so I think it's one of those things she will get used to once she realises that it means more freedom.

She ran oround on the florr for a little bit, but then wanted to come and sit on the couch with me (which I like!).










MUMMY!!!! PICK ME UP!!!!!


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Daisy is the cutest thing...


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

That's so cute! It looks like one they can't easily escape from too, which is good especially when they're playing outside. ^^

Green looks really good on Jemima. I have a feeling if I tried to fit that on either of my girls though, they'd throw a fit, so no point in wasting the money... but darn those are the cutest little harnesses I've ever seen!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

So Cute I don't think my rats would like it they mostly like to hide when they are out in the safe free range living room- blocked off tv, couchs, and chair. Koi would bite me, Darla would be too scared and I think maybe my boy would like it.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww thats so cute ! she looks a bit like a ferret in the harness as it makes her neck look longer !


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

lazyislandkat said:


>


You should put a safety pin on the end of the adjustable part and hook the lead onto that - that way you don't have that piece dragging around, and the lead will be longer!

I used to use a harness like that for my smaller rabbits back in the day, and it worked great like that.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, she's a lovely girl! <3
i can't picture my ratties in a harness...although i'd adore it if they enjoyed being in them! ;]


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

The other day Gohma was being such a naughty girl, jumping off the couch and running behind the TV, I went searching for one of these harnesses so that maybe I could get one and let her wear it so that she could have more freedom... and I can't find any in the US! All the websites I find that sell them want AUD. 

Has anyone else maybe found a website that sells them, or at least ships to the US? All other rat harnesses I see look completely useless--way too easy for a rat to slip out of. I think Gohma might tolerate, or even enjoy a harness like that if it gives her the freedom to step off the couch.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Why put a LEAD on your RAT? :? :?
Seems a bit cruel, if you ask me.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

As long as the rat isn't being forced to wear it I don't see why it's cruel. 
It gives them much more freedom than they might have otherwise. I can't trust my girls on the floor because they might disappear behind a bookshelf, or chew on a wire, so if they wouldn't mind a harness I'd gladly put one on them. 'Specially Gohma. XD


----------



## rainbowbritexx (Sep 6, 2007)

I've always wanted a harness but I don't believe it would be very nice for a hairless, plus I'm sure she would squirm out at the most inconvient time.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

[x]RaeLovesRats[x] said:


> Why put a LEAD on your RAT? :? :?
> Seems a bit cruel, if you ask me.


It's no more cruel than putting a dog on a leash.
As long as the rat isn't forced to wear the harness then it shouldn't be a problem.

I wonder would a kitten harness adjust small enough to fit a rat?
Probably not but you never know...
I'll check out the ones at Wally World.


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

Let's get something straight here...

Having an area for your ratties to run around, free from control, is essential to their well-being. A rat-proof room is the obvious choice. 

The harness is a great idea, and if the rat doesn't mind, then it seems totally moral and fair to me. But I don't think that the rat-proof play area should be substituted with the harness. 

I could totally see having a rat on a harness if you went in your back yard, or wanted to go into a room that wasn't very safe. But I hope your rats can still run around and be rats!


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

Leala, I have a kitten harness that I tried to adjust to fit my girls.. it wont even fit Dust, who is the bigger of the two (though she's still a baby so she'll get a little bigger). ...I didn't force her to try and wear it or anything.. I just held it up to her and she carelessly crawled in one end and out the other as easy as anything. XD

You might be able to fit a kitten harness on a giant male, or a Zucker rat, but most likely not on any average female.


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

Sami, heres a couple...

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ss&kwCatId=2767038&parentPage=search&keepsr=1

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ss&kwCatId=2767038&parentPage=search&keepsr=1

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ss&kwCatId=2767038&parentPage=search&keepsr=1

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ss&kwCatId=2767038&parentPage=search&keepsr=1

thats all i found... im defianatly getting one for my ratties when i get them today ! :]


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lol love-rats your siggie is hilarious. but of the links you posted, the first one is not very adjustable and only fits larger rats and i think the other three are more ferret-type and often also don't adjust small enough. the reason the harness we all want is, well, the harness we all want, is because it is a loop-style harness that you can adjust down to a dwarf hamster if need be (okay maybe not quite that small). gah! i really want one too!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Sami said:


> Leala, I have a kitten harness that I tried to adjust to fit my girls.. it wont even fit Dust, who is the bigger of the two (though she's still a baby so she'll get a little bigger). ...I didn't force her to try and wear it or anything.. I just held it up to her and she carelessly crawled in one end and out the other as easy as anything. XD
> 
> You might be able to fit a kitten harness on a giant male, or a Zucker rat, but most likely not on any average female.


Silly Dust :lol: 
Thats fairly cute. I just want a harness so when I get my rats that I can bring them outside in the backyard to play on nice days. Although I could just enclose a little area and let them play there anyway :roll:


----------



## Junior (Apr 2, 2008)

I bought my two the rat vest n walk harnesses....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ferret-Rat-Wa...ryZ46307QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I dunno if I'm just using it incorrectly... I did get the small size supposedly suitable for a hammy even, but they just do a little wiggle like houdini and it's off. Then they rush back and stick their heads back in and want ti back on so they can do it all over again. Perhaps it's a fun game for Frankie and Junior but it wasn't quite the intention! This was supposed to be safe and secure etc but it's far from it!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

thats really awesome. The first photo looks like she could be a ratty model for a ratty harness company. <3


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I just got a Noah a Chihuahua harness. All the rat ones where way too small for him.


----------

